# Please send your prayers!



## GB (Jul 19, 2011)

Sunday night a young relative of mine was in a horrible car accident. He was in the passenger seat with his seat belt on. Another car cut them off and clipped then sending then into a tree. He is fighting for his life right now, but it does not look good. He is in his early 20's. We are praying as hard as we can right now, but could use any support possible right now. His life should not be cut short like this. 

Here is a link to the article about the accident. There is a picture of the car. I am amazed anyone survived. He got the worst of it. The other people in the car are all expected to survive. 

Car Slams into Tree on Belt Parkway | NBC New York


----------



## Alix (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh GB, how terrible! Sending up a prayer right now.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear of this.  Our thoughts are with your relative.  Young lives are too precious.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

My thought are with you, that is absolutely terrible. Will say a prayer tonight.


----------



## chopper (Jul 19, 2011)

Praying for this young man and his family. How awful for everyone.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 19, 2011)

I am praying for them!


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 19, 2011)

So very sorry for the family and for you. Candle lit and positive thoughts send the young lad's way; let him know that people care and hope that gives him the strength to fight.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 19, 2011)

Geebs,

That's awful.  He (and your family) have my thoughts and prayers ...


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 19, 2011)

I am praying GB.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thoughts and Prayers headed his way.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 19, 2011)

So sorry,  GB. Thoughts and prayers for him and your family.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 19, 2011)

Geebs, prayers and good thoughts are sent his way. Wish there was more I could do.,
cj


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 19, 2011)

praying right now, GB. how awful.


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone. The latest news is that he is not showing any brain activity. I think it is now up to his parents to decide to take him off life support unfortunately. I do not know how a parent actually can get themselves to do that.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 19, 2011)

You have our thoughts and prayers for this young man.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 19, 2011)

i'm sorry to hear this, gb. sending prayers for your family, for strength, peace, and to be able to accept god's will no matter what the outcome. and an extra prayer that he somehow pulls through ok.


----------



## betterthanabox (Jul 19, 2011)

Praying for your family!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 19, 2011)

We are continuing to pray for him and your whole family. I pray God gives his parents peace in their decision.


----------



## Sprout (Jul 19, 2011)

Your family is in our prayers as well!


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2011)

I just got another update. The neurologist did another examination and there was no change. Their best guess is that his brain stem was dislodged. They will do another exam tonight and will most likely disconnect the respirator then if there still is no change. Thank you all for your support and kind words. It does not make it any easier, but it certainly is comforting.


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 19, 2011)

May the grace and strength of the Lord be with you during this difficult time.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 19, 2011)

this is just to tragic for words. i had an uncle that was involved in a car , bus. accident. same situation. he was 20 and was engaged to be married. his fiancé was killed instantly. he lingered for three days. his parents were just devastated to have to make that decision.

all of good thoughts are with you and your family. the parents will find the strength to do what is necessary. 

love
babe


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 19, 2011)

GB, I am so very, very sorry for your friends and for the young lad whose life was by far too short. I would hope, although this may be indelicate, that his family would consider giving the gift of life and donating his organs. I know that turning off the machines is a hard decision, but many people do get comfort from the fact that the person's organs have helped someone else and that a part of the loved one lives on, especially when one's life is cut short. 

My thoughts and prayers are with him and with his family. What a good friend you are to be there, even though this is also hard on you.


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2011)

CWS, I hope they have the strength to realize that by donating his organs some good can come out of this tragedy. Both my FIL and BIL are donar recipients with my BIL getting his kidney from a young boy who passed away. I remember how bitter sweet it was when we found that out. It is horrible when a life is taken too soon, but at least that life prevented another from ending early.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 19, 2011)

GB--it is a personal decision--but there are not enough organ donors in the world, as you know. Hopefully his family can find some peace in having the time to say good-bye--even though he is in the state he is in, I believe that he can feel the presence of those who love him.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 19, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, GB.  I apologize that I didn't see this sooner.  This is very difficult for all of you.  I remember when we had to decide to remove life support from my Mom.  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2011)

I believe so too. I hope they do as well. His parents and brothers are some of the kindest people you would ever come across. They are in a complete state of shock and numbness right now of course.


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you Laurie!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Positive thoughts and energy to your whole fams way, GB's, so sorry to hear!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 19, 2011)

So sorry for their loss--this is one of those "why do bad things happen to good people" questions. Hopefully they will be surrounded by those who love them in the difficult days ahead and will be able to draw strength from the same. Hold them close in your heart, GB. I know it is hard on you as well, but if you can hold them close, grief shared is easier to bear.


----------



## GB (Jul 20, 2011)

Today they tried taking him off the respirator to see if his breathing would kick in. It did not. He had a final exam today by a team of ten doctors. Unfortunately there was no change in his condition. He has been officially declared brain dead. I can not imagine what his parents are going through right now. At least they have a lot of love and support surrounding them right now.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 20, 2011)

This is just heartbreaking, GB.  So, so sorry.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 20, 2011)

eeeesh! That's horrible. Even if you don't know somebody, it still hits home.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2011)

Geebs,
I'm so sorry to hear this. Continued prayers.
cj


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 20, 2011)

GB, my heart goes out to you all.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 20, 2011)

RH"L, no body should know from such tragedy. Parents should not bery their children.  G-d have mersy.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 20, 2011)

GB, I am terribly sorry to hear about this.  So sorry.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 20, 2011)

So sad to read all of this....May God's peace and love be showered upon this family....Now and in the days to come........


----------



## GB (Jul 20, 2011)

It is over. He is gone, but his organs are being donated so at least something good will come out of this horrible tragedy. Thank you all for your support and kind words you have shared during this. I cannot tell you how much it has meant to me.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 20, 2011)

Words can't express the sorrow I feel for you and your family.  Sincerest condolences, and what a selfless gesture, to donate in this time of grief.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 20, 2011)

_I know for certain that we never lose the people we love, even to  death.  They continue to participate in every act, thought and decision  we make.  Their love leaves an indelible imprint in our memories.  We  find comfort in knowing that our lives have been enriched by having  shared their love._   Leo Buscaglia


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 21, 2011)

SO sorry, GB. So sorry.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2011)

ah, i'm sorry, gb.

i'm glad they're donating. god bless them for it.

i was on the phone with ozzy's dad when he made the decision. ozzy's body was given to a medical school. i hope the kids that used him for class study appreciated it.

i'll keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 21, 2011)

What a terrible tragedy, my respect to the family for making the "donation" decision.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 21, 2011)

So sorry for your loss GB.


----------

